#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  [被偷拍]做菜被偷拍的話 你會被我..

## 提斯蘿蘭特

無雙!!!!!!





OTL............我太白痴了

----------


## 狼嚎

平底鍋!!!
快閃...<小心發威>

----------


## 嵐澤

廚具飛俠！！！！！！！！！！

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

比較可怕的是他手上這把刀......

不過
另一隻手的鍋子也不容小覷一▽一a""

----------


## 毒

我要那把刀..一.一



殺來..

----------


## 藍狼

那把刀...


是..

尚方寶劍嗎XD?

----------


## 孤狼

不 ....... 不 .............


不要 ..........................


不要砍我   !!!!!!!!   ( 落荒而逃 )

----------


## ocarina2112

> 無雙!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTL............我太白痴了


快按空白鍵進入日常MOOD~
不然會耐力的XD

----------


## 狼嚎

> 比較可怕的是他手上這把刀......
> 
> 不過
> 另一隻手的鍋子也不容小覷一▽一a""


沒有沒有~先丟平底鍋把敵人砸昏
在用刀子...(以下自行想像XD)
<砸昏想逃就逃不了啦>

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

其實那不是平底鍋..我家沒有OTL 一直想買 但是有時間

這個只是有點像 就被我常常拿來玩..XD

----------


## 狼嚎

> 其實那不是平底鍋..我家沒有OTL 一直想買 但是有時間
> 
> 這個只是有點像 就被我常常拿來玩..XD


=  =+
仔細一看的確不是平底鍋...
<還真的滿像的XD>

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

TO毒
你想要我賣你 2000 (以前剛上餐飲科買的 西餐專用刀...)
TO白龍
不是ㄟ 可是我每天磨刀的話 因該可以吧= =+
TOJodern
納命來!!!! (鍋子丟出去)
TO庫羅
我在我耐1百多 XD"..
TO狼嚎
可惜我比較喜歡黑色的@@
TO諾亞克
鍋子是 +10的唷~不但可以當盾牌~還可以當回力標(炸)
TO嵐澤
被發現了..!!你今晚就當我的  冷盤獸肉!!(飛刀丟出)

----------


## 芬狼

突然想到~~某某宿舍的~~平底鍋攻擊~~黑暗料理~恩~~~~~~~
我還是覺得平底鍋比較可怕(大汗)

----------


## 和魯夫

說到平底鍋.....
一直想用平底鍋打在叫不醒的人的頭上.......

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

無雙...(那有覺醒咪)
迷之音(電玩玩太多)落雷電龍中

----------


## 平川野

又看到了让我们闻风丧胆的平底锅了~之后就是要上"穆记黑暗地狱料理"了吧?我还是快点閃人吧~^^"

----------


## Kofu

黑暗料理界不可怕~食材都很正常~
堤斯料理.........食材是未知@_@""(這樣有比較恐怖喔)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

邊主菜邊用燦爛的微笑......


....
提斯=_="
我不吃辣喔=_="
別煮辣的東西黑=_=""""
還有炸的...也不行ˊˋ""(膽固醇阿!!!)

----------

